# Mechanical Wells



## Mule (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, help me out here. I'm reviewing a 175,000 sq ft middle school and on the mechanical plans the architect is showing three different areas and calling them "Mechanical Well Piping".

It looks more like an arobic system.

Is this what it is? There's not much in the way of "what the heck is it!" Before I start asking questions about it, I would like to sound like I know what I am talking about!


----------



## mjesse (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Mechanical Wells

Geo-thermal system?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Mechanical Wells

AKA Ground Source System


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Mechanical Wells

That would be my guess.


----------



## Mule (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Mechanical Wells

Thanks, guess I need to go back to the mechanical specification page and see if there is any type of designation.

Anything special to look for?


----------



## mjesse (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Mechanical Wells

They're few and far between here, although I have a new SFR with a system going in.

Check-

IMC chap. 12

Hydronic piping distribution

Elec. requirements for heat pumps etc.

Manufacturers specs for equipment


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Mechanical Wells

we used to call that concept swamp coolers ----- water intake and water discharge are drawn on plans - A layman term for hydronic piping heat pump system.


----------



## Mule (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Mechanical Wells

Thanks, I spoke with the architects this AM and it is geo-thermal system. The architect said they enlarged the diagram to show where the area actually was for clarification purposes only.

That's some pretty interesting stuff!


----------



## RonD (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Mechanical Wells

Mule,

Recommend documentation of and pressure testing of all piping utilized.  I had one of these in my area and neighbor residents complained about their wells being effected.  It is and will continue to be a legal battle.


----------

